# Practicing Finish w/ Burnt Hedge



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

Had a few pieces of crosscut hedge that I'd cut up, figured it would be a good practice medium for my CA finish. After watching Andrews video a few times, I'm starting to get the hang of it. 

I'm not sure that the barrel would be considered crosscut... not sure what to call it. The band is a piece of crosscut DIW. 

I'm also finally able to replicate my toneboards to get some good sound over and over. Still takes me a while to make them, as I count each file stroke and measure 50 times, but eventually, I'm sure it'll become second nature. 

Anyhoo, here it is. Still trying to nail down a barrel design that I like... but this one is pretty close.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 10, 2014)

Jonathan that turned out to be a really nice looking call. I really like the burn job. The dark on the ends look cool. Glad you got a hold on the sounds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 10, 2014)

Did you epoxy the band on? 

Ray


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

I actually used wood glue. I was going to round it over and make a cap, but I mis-measured and it turned in to a band. I glued it up after drilling a hole in the DIW and turning a tenon on the barrel.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 10, 2014)

Looks great from this end. I really enjoy Osage and all it brings to the table. I too love the way flaming it causes the grain to pop. Great looking call JR.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

Thanks. This happens to be the most readily available wood that I have, and is my favorite non-figured wood that I've run across. This is from some wood that I processed from a tree on the family farm.


----------



## Blueglass (May 10, 2014)

I may have to toast a Hedge drum one day. The burnt Hedge calls always look great as does this one. The DIW goes great with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

Burnt hedge drum would look awesome. Just takes a little sanding to get it smooth since the burning leaves ridges on the grain.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

That's a very nice looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2014)

Looks like you've got that CA finish down pat!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 11, 2014)

I wonder now that the wood has been burnt if the color will hold and not turn any darker. Time will tell. Hedge is one of my favorite kinds of metal. Machines wonderfully. Gary


----------



## ironman123 (May 11, 2014)

Gary, I thought hedge was wood, not metal.

Ray


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 11, 2014)

While it does throw sparks from the chainsaw sometimes when I'm cutting it... It's wood haha.


----------

